#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Mudar IP do Servidor Ubuntu

## vanskymaster

Pessoal tenho um sistema de rede com a seguinte configuração:
um link de 400K via satélite da Telemar com um servidor Ubuntu 7,10, com vinte clientes wireless, e estou migrando para um link de 1M terrestre da telemar, e queria saber como mudar os IP´s do servidor ja que os do link vai ser outros, e em quais arquivos devo ir para mudar passo a passo, desde já agradeço a todos que podererem me dar alguma informação.

----------


## Magnun

O arquivo que configura o IP no ubuntu é /etc/network/interfaces

Qualquer dúvida, estamos ai...
Até mais...

----------


## vanskymaster

Obigado pela informação Caro amigo Magnum, mas devo te informar que ainda sou novato em Linux, o que quero 
saber é e depois de entrar ai neste caminho e mudar o IP, tenho que digitar algum comando tipo: compilar? e se
é apenas neste caminho que devo mudar o IP ou em mais algum lugar? desde já te agradeço se puder me dar esta
informação.

----------


## DarkAngelTux

vc tem q restartar a rede

cd /etc/init.d
./networking restart

 :Wink:

----------

